# New vise for the mill



## Scattered Parts (Sep 10, 2021)

I picked up a Kurt blemished 6” vise this week. Purchased it directly from Kurt. Was at my front door in 3 days! I cant even get mail in Canada that fast! With shipping it came to $782 Canadian. Ther will be tax payable as well but still, that is much ,much cheaper than anyone in Canada.

I looked hard, but i cannot find any blemishes or casting porosity in the vise.  The only thing i can see is a slight mark on the moving jaw. I am extremely happy to have a vise that doesn’t look like Swiss cheese and lift the part being clamped 10 thou every time it is tightened. It is a worthwhile purchase for me. Sometimes it is nice to have new tools and put your own blemishes on the instead of inheriting them.


----------



## Everett (Sep 10, 2021)

That is awesome, even a Kurt "blemish" is better than some of the stuff that is labelled "high-quality" from certain other regions of this planet!


----------



## YotaBota (Sep 10, 2021)

Tempting,,,,


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm sure you will be happy with your Kurt, wart and all!  Your pictures don't show the side - is it a DX6 or a 633?  In the U.S. they still sell both models.


----------



## Scattered Parts (Sep 11, 2021)

It is a DX6.  When i ordered they had 5 blemished model available. The only other blemish i can see is a small mark on the slide for the moving jaw. Still has a full warranty though.


----------



## PeterT (Sep 11, 2021)

Good buy
I've noticed Shars does sell some established brands as well as their regular imports from Asia. They show DX6 (crossover model) is on sale for 556 USD, but that's before shipping & fees of course.
https://www.shars.com/kurt-dx6-crossover-6-vise-with-9-opening

Seems like with some manufacturers its a distributer wide thing. I've seen Mitutoyo come on sale at one place & coincidentally many others have a promo going on. Not always & still price variations but something to watch if you are eyeing something in particular.


----------



## PeterT (Sep 11, 2021)

Dumb question but what is under the protective caps? 18 on their sketch. Anything to adjust or just how they are built?


----------



## Scattered Parts (Sep 11, 2021)

Peter, I havent been brave enough to look under the caps. I figure that if I take them off I will never get them back on properly. I think it is just a plug that goes over the holes that are bored into the base for the sine keys you can purchase to align the vise on a table slot.  The sine keys are held in with an o ring so you would have to push them out from the top to remove them.


----------

